
Microsoft's AI Twitter bot turned racist after 15 hours on Twitter - ChazDazzle
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-deletes-racist-genocidal-tweets-from-ai-chatbot-tay-2016-3
======
mtgx
I really hope that when we build true AGI, we at least won't initially let it
learn from sources such as Twitter or Youtube.

